# Installing Oracle on VISTA



## paragkalra (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi friends...Can Oracle 10g or  any other Oracle release be installed on VISTA or not.....If yes......how or.....Kindly share some online resources for the same...


----------



## lokhendro (May 15, 2007)

u can surely install oracle in vista ,
first of all at the setup.exe file-right click it and go to properties,than go for compatibility....
next is check it to run as windows 2000/xp with sp2 and also check run as administrator...
now click apply and ok..
install in normal way and when error message come just click run it any way...


----------



## Garbage (May 15, 2007)

^^ Exactly !!


----------

